# amr-Dateien? Welches Programm?



## Krankes-Kaff (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Eine Freundin hat mir eine Sound-Datei, welche sie mit ihrem handy aufgenommen hat, auf mein Handy geschickt.

Ich konnte mir diese auch auf meinem Handy anhören.

Nun habe ich mit meinem Handy diese Sound-Datei an meine E-Mail-Addy geschickt.

Nun habe ich die Datei als "amr.-Datei".

Meine Frage ist nun, mit welchem Programm kann ich solch eine Datei öffnen?

Ich hänge die Datei mal in einer Zip-Datei mit an, vielleicht findet ihr ja was.


Für eure Hilfe bin ich euch sehr dankbar!


Viele liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Juli 2004)

http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=amr+sound+converter


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (14. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank, hatte bei Google leider nichts unter amr gefunden!


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------

